# Which type of oven to use for a cookie shop?



## ziadm (Sep 25, 2006)

Hello everyone! 

I am new here and this is my first post on this forum, I live in Jordan (the middle east) and I have been lately thinking of opening my own cookies shop, can anyone recommend any type of oven for baking cookies and brownies? I would really appreciate any help! thanks a lot


----------



## licia (Sep 25, 2006)

I don't have an answer to your question, but wanted to welcome you to the site.  Hope you find many good things here.


----------



## thumpershere2 (Sep 25, 2006)

Zidam, welcome to Dc. I don't know what type of oven you will need except a commercial one would work or maybe just a regular oven weather it be gas or electric.


----------



## ziadm (Sep 25, 2006)

Thank you both for the warm welcome!   I guess I will have to search the internet more ...


----------



## jkath (Sep 25, 2006)

Stick around a while, ziadm - 
perhaps someone around here may have your answer. Meanwhile, take a look at all the cookie recipes we have! You may find some great ones for your shop!

Welcome to DiscussCooking!


----------



## Aurora (Sep 25, 2006)

We bake bread and cookies in our Nu-Vu convection oven at my restaurant.

Here is the link to Nu-Vu:

http://www.nu-vu.com/

For a small cookie shop an XO-1 or Xo-1M would be suitable.


----------



## shpj4 (Sep 25, 2006)

Welcome to DC but I don't have a clue which type of oven to use for a cookie shop.

Have a wonderful day.

Jill and Jolie


----------

